

Creative people need to say "No" - sarreph
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2013/07/31/why-and-how-creative-people-need-to-say-no/#more-9800

======
beat
Oh, absolutely. I measure virtually everything I do in my life in terms of the
opportunity cost of other things I won't get to do. And the more interesting
my life and work gets, the more people want from me.

Before I started working on my startup, I had a solid reputation as a
photographer in the local burlesque community. I quit photography almost
entirely in order to focus on my company, much to the disappointment of many
performers. But that no is buying me so much time!

